# Benelli M2 choke recommendations?



## Totaloutdoorsman (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm buying a benelli m2 in about 2 weeks and wanted recommendations on what turkey chokes other people are shooting to avoid the choke tube roulette. I get that it's based on what the gun likes but a vast majority of tubes won't be accurate in a particular gun. A general trend does start to appear though when people start shooting the same chokes because they work. What are people shooting out of their benellis?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2015)

Shooting mag blends, my M2 patterned best with the original Primos Jellyhead. I also tried a Rhino and a Kicks.


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 3, 2015)

I have an SBE and I have tried Comp, Rhino, Kicks, Madd, and several others. The best performance came from Sumtoy a Ga boy.


----------



## 1982ace (Feb 3, 2015)

Indian creek tube hevi 13 #6


----------



## WFL (Feb 3, 2015)

all in what shell you want to shoot.  650 to 665 will work fine.  I like one better then others.


----------



## grouperdawg (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like to know also,  I have tried a few but my standard full choke that came with the shotgun patterned better


----------



## mcarge (Feb 3, 2015)

I have had an M2 for years. All I can say is good luck. I have tried three different choke tubes IC, Kicks and Jellyhead..all of which I was not impressed with.I wouldn't shoot a bird past 40 yards with it.  My 835 will always go to to the turkey woods with me..60 yard gun everyday.  I look forward to seeing your results


----------



## Woadie (Feb 4, 2015)

I just got the Hevi 13 choke yesterday with a couple different boxes of ammo.  I'll let you how it patterns this weekend.   I'm shooting a SBE2


----------



## WFL (Feb 4, 2015)

This a 30 yard target that was sent in.  Hv13 7's


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

mcarge said:


> I have had an M2 for years. All I can say is good luck. I have tried three different choke tubes IC, Kicks and Jellyhead..all of which I was not impressed with.I wouldn't shoot a bird past 40 yards with it.  My 835 will always go to to the turkey woods with me..60 yard gun everyday.  I look forward to seeing your results



I'll give you $250 for that peice of no shooting junk M2.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

01foreman400 said:


> i'll give you $250 for that peice of no shooting junk m2.



$251


----------



## rem 300 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jody Hawk said:


> $251



I would go $299.00!! No sense in low balling him


----------



## mcarge (Feb 4, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'll give you $250 for that peice of no shooting junk M2.



Gonna take a wee more than that; sucks on the turkeys but it performs pretty darn good on the waterfowl. My hoop dee heavy as heck spray painted circa 1988 Mossberg just throws a better pattern.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

mcarge said:


> Gonna take a wee more than that; sucks on the turkeys but it performs pretty darn good on the waterfowl. My hoop dee heavy as heck spray painted circa 1988 Mossberg just throws a better pattern.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> I'll give you $250 for that peice of no shooting junk M2.



I'd out bid that lol


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> I'd out bid that lol



You don't want this gun.  The man already said it won't shoot.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 5, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> You don't want this gun.  The man already said it won't shoot.



Haha, yea I believe that, I'm actually looking for a used one. My budget is just a little more than that


----------



## davisd9 (Feb 5, 2015)

mcarge said:


> I have had an M2 for years. All I can say is good luck. I have tried three different choke tubes IC, Kicks and Jellyhead..all of which I was not impressed with.I wouldn't shoot a bird past 40 yards with it.  My 835 will always go to to the turkey woods with me..60 yard gun everyday.  I look forward to seeing your results



Should not need to shoot over 40 yards.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

davisd9 said:


> Should not need to shoot over 40 yards.



Mistakes get made though.  Always good to have a little extra.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> Haha, yea I believe that, I'm actually looking for a used one. My budget is just a little more than that



PM sent.


----------



## Pigslayer (Feb 7, 2015)

I shoot the jellyhead with the hevi-blend 3" and its great out to 50yds if i had to, but i would rather not. I have an M2 and it is nasty in the 20-30 yard range with the jellyhead.


----------



## jgoins (Feb 8, 2015)

1982ace said:


> Indian creek tube hevi 13 #6



This. My buddy got one on his SBE and even at 60yds it was blowing the HD off on the target. Seeing is believing. I'm a believer.


----------



## Woadie (Feb 8, 2015)

Just patterned my SBEII with the hevi 13 turkey choke.   I had a box of 3" magnum blend #5 and #6.   I never got past the magnum blend.   It patterned nicely at 40 yds and destroyed the target at 20 yds


----------



## Klondike (Feb 9, 2015)

*Same here*



mcarge said:


> Gonna take a wee more than that; sucks on the turkeys but it performs pretty darn good on the waterfowl. My hoop dee heavy as heck spray painted circa 1988 Mossberg just throws a better pattern.



My spray painted Stoeger P350 outshoots my Beretta!


----------



## hawglips (Feb 9, 2015)

Totaloutdoorsman said:


> I'm buying a benelli m2 in about 2 weeks and wanted recommendations on what turkey chokes other people are shooting to avoid the choke tube roulette. I get that it's based on what the gun likes but a vast majority of tubes won't be accurate in a particular gun. A general trend does start to appear though when people start shooting the same chokes because they work. What are people shooting out of their benellis?



Depends on what you're shooting.  

But for a 20 ga M2, the Indian Creek .555 seems to work well across most shells.


----------



## grouperdawg (Feb 9, 2015)

I just bought the Indian choke from midway that was posted in the forum,  I have a 12 gauge m2. I'll post results when it comes in. I googled it on the benneli forum and the reviews were very good for the most part


----------

